# Is Alonzo the difference maker the Mavs need to challenge LA for the title?



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

He's not what he once was, but can still provide valueble minutes. With all the fuss over the teams that can dethown the lake show, would Zo give the Mavs the edge they need. The Mavs have a high powered offense and many critics doubt there ability to perform defensively. Since defensive wins championships, would Zo be idle for Dallas. After all he is the only center I can think of over the past 3/4 years who really gave Shaq a run for his money on both ends of the floor.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The answer to that question is a question in my mind:
Who do they have to give up to get him?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Guys. Pat Riley is not gonna let go of Alonzo Mourning. Period.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think Zo is a FA after the year though. However, we know that Miami will make a run at Duncan so maybe he lets Zo walk at the end of the year. I'd rather have a trio of Duncan-Jones-Grant than a trio of Finley-Jones-Grant.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I don't think Finely will be enough to get Zo, but I do see him signing somewhere on the cheap, if not in Miami on the cheap...

-Petey


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The answer to the question is yes. But, how do you give up 20 million dollars and not hurt your team?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo isnt going anywhere,he will resign with us next season for around 5 mill,and then we will sign Duncan!

C - Zo
PF - Duncan
SF - Butler
SG - E.J.
PG - Best

We should at least 3-peat! 

DONT hate,cuz it CAN and WILL happen!:yes:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Is Alonzo the difference maker the Mavs need to challenge LA for the title? 

Yes! ZO is the one man who can make a difference especially in the Mavs. Then, this team would run circles around the kings and the lakers.
Zo, and ONLY ZO, can take Shaq one on one, and all their matchups are highly anticipated, would bring tons of defense to dallas without hurting their offense (on the conrary).

however, ZO is like a father to Miami, and he said it that he would like to end his career there. riley said he's keeping Zo this year and its his intention to sign him again next year.

Zo would sign again for less money, 
I see Duncan in Miami because of the good team and the nice city.
Butler would have emerged like Rip has last year.
Jones provides along with Zo the best devensive duo in the NBA
Best is a very reliable pg who runs the floor, plays D, and shoots.

Brian Grant a solid 12, 10
Eddie House a dynamic emerging athlete
Jim Jackson, a reliable reserve
luke recker
rasual butler
laphonso ellis
vladimir stepania
sean marks

even without some of these guys, the HEAT almost guarantees a ring.


:gbanana: :banana: :rbanana: 
HEAT Vs. Lakers
ZO Shaq
Duncan Horry?:laugh: 
Butler Fox:laugh: 
Jones Bryant
Best Fisher

Now this is what i call a series!


----------

